# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  The Best of Youtube Section!

## bass

i noticed so many great youtube videos scattered all around and people keep reposting them over and over. is there a possibility to create another section called "The Best of Youtube"? then all youtube videos can be located in one place. just a thought...

----------

